# Pimp my Rocky`s



## Rocklandbiker (10. August 2006)

*Pimp my Fox Vanilla*


----------



## Der Toni (10. August 2006)

Sieht sehr schön aus. Jetzt musst du dir aber noch was mit der Bremsleitungsbefestigung einfallen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Maddin (10. August 2006)

hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem Design der Totem


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. August 2006)

Schicke Sache!!! Gefällt sehr gut!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. August 2006)

So jetzertle.....


----------



## Der Toni (11. August 2006)

Supi jetz !


----------



## Verticaldriver (13. August 2006)

gefällt mir sehr gut ! 

mit welcher folie hast du das gemacht ? bzw hast du die vorlage am pc gedruckt oder gelich geplottet mit einem eigenen drucker


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. August 2006)

Hi guys,

das TRIBAL hab ich mir aus dem Internet gezogen. Es muss dann noch mit entsprechender Software für den Schneidplotter bearbeitet, vektorisiert werden. 

RK


----------

